# Are there any signs I should be looking out for



## lea86 (Jul 26, 2011)

I haven't posted on this forum so a very long time (years I think) although I do check in once and a while. 

I am 30 have PCOS and my partner of 5 years is 29 and has no MFI so we are just starting Clomid. Neither of us have children. I needed provera to induce my AF as I had them regularly from January every month then April nothing when we were due to start! I was told to take Clomid on CD2-6 and I'm on CD3.

I don't feel any different at the moment and wondered whether I should be. The only thing I've realised is that I have had the craziest dreams - the first being sexually assaulted in a lift, the second being in an aeroplane crash and the third seeing someone die in a volcano eruption! All very bizarre as I am usually a light sleeper and hardly ever remember what I've dreamt about.

My PCOS is quite bad so I'm not very optimistic if I'm honest but going through the motions. My consultant has said 3 months of Clomid then on to injections if we are unsuccessful. 

I called the clinic on the first day my AF arrived and I missed to call today in relation to booking my follicle tracking scan so hopefully I get another call tomorrow. 

I guess I just wondered when people started to get side effects or any ssigns that it was working?


----------



## littlechicken (Nov 15, 2013)

Hi,

What strange dreams!!

I'm taking clomid too. I don't really get any signs that it's working until i actually ovulate though. The scan is the only real way to tell if it's working I think. You could use ovulation predictor kits maybe. I use them and they are usually accurate although I've heard that for some ladies with pcos they don't work too well. 

Good luck x


----------



## lea86 (Jul 26, 2011)

littlechicken said:


> Hi,
> 
> What strange dreams!!
> 
> ...


Strange is an understatement. My boyfriend looked worried when I told him. He said as long as I don't have one where I'm killing him...lol! Well thank you for your reply. Maybe I am overthinking it all too much at this stage. I've had some twinges today and tomorrow is my last day on Clomid so will just await the scan!


----------



## littlechicken (Nov 15, 2013)

Maybe just don't tell him if you have that dream!

It's hard not to overthink it when you are so desperate for it to work. I think you said this is your first go of clomid. It's quite common for it to dry up the usual cervical mucus you get at ovulation (  but lubricants like preseed can help that. I got some off amazon. Tmi but thought I'd pass on the tip incase it helps xx


----------



## lea86 (Jul 26, 2011)

littlechicken said:


> Maybe just don't tell him if you have that dream!
> 
> It's hard not to overthink it when you are so desperate for it to work. I think you said this is your first go of clomid. It's quite common for it to dry up the usual cervical mucus you get at ovulation (  but lubricants like preseed can help that. I got some off amazon. Tmi but thought I'd pass on the tip incase it helps xx


Last nights dream wasn't quite as catastrophic as those before but that's because I had a very interrupted sleep - probably anxiety. Yes I agree it is hard - I've a friend who has PCOS who got pregnant first time round with Clomid. She then used the coil and got pregnant naturally after 2 months of removing so there's a part of me that wants the same thing to happen. I've flirted with the idea of not seeing this through as I am scared of the disappointment but as they say nothing ventured is nothing gained.

Thanks for the tip on preseed, I'll order once I finish typing this. I wasn't sure about buying the OPKs because I've had false positives in the past.


----------



## littlechicken (Nov 15, 2013)

Absolutely - you've got to be in it to win it. Of course the disappointment is hard to take but at least there is hope too. 

I just buy the cheap opks. They do only tell you if you are trying to ovulate rather than that you definitely will but I do it anyway. I thought I'd rather get a false positive and dtd than miss an oppportunity. Your scan should be a better way to tell though. I've got my scan this morning x


----------



## lea86 (Jul 26, 2011)

How didn't the scan go?? What cycle day are you?

I need to chase up the hospital as I still haven't had a call to book mine in and I've just taken my last Clomid pill. 

Ok maybe I'll look on amazon or Ebay for a pack of cheap ones as i guess I take your point about false positive over a missed op.


----------



## littlechicken (Nov 15, 2013)

Hi,

Yes chase up that appt. no pressure about opks from me btw   it's personal choice 

I wasn't expecting much from the scan because the nurse accidentally gave me a lower dose of clomid this month and I didn't ovulate until day 20 something last month. Inspite of lower dose scan shows lining is great and I've got a follicle ready to go!! Only on day 11 so really shocked. I'm doing a trigger shot on Friday and hoping for the best.  Xx


----------



## lea86 (Jul 26, 2011)

I just called them to say I hadn't heard anything and they said it's been booked for 12th June at 9am.
Well they're not expensive and every little helps I guess.

Are you having private treatment or NHS? I'm pleased to hear that despite the hiccup things are looking positive. So your 2 weeks waiting commences on Friday! How exciting. Do you feel more positive about this attempt? Reading that made me smile... I know the final goal isn't achieved but every little step/achievement in the journey is a blessing. 

I'm so confused by this trigger shot. I've been given Ovitrelle to take when they give me the go ahead which is fine but I was told I only get 1 tracking scan and if it all goes well (follicle matures) even if I don't get pregnant I won't have anymore as they would have established the meds work. I was told I'll only get another if I respond poorly. - but on further rounds without scans how will I know when to take the trigger shot? Also my friend took Clomid and didn't have to do a trigger shot so I guess when they did tests they found I don't ovulate at all maybe!?


----------



## littlechicken (Nov 15, 2013)

Hi,

Sorry for delay replying. I'm going private this time round. I'm feeling quite positive about it but we'll see. The consultant seems to think I have a good chance. 

That's weird about the trigger shot. I can understand them not increasing your dose of clomid but why not still do the trigger? It makes it much easier to time having sex right. I can't be bothered doing it all the time just incase 

Fingers crossed tomorrow for you x


----------



## lea86 (Jul 26, 2011)

It's fine and thank you. 

I went this morning and the consultant went over all of my results again saying that everything is perfect apart from the PCOS. He did the scan and I had a few at 7mm but no lead follicle. He said that the meds are working but I don't feel too positive now. Today is CD12 and he has booked me back in for a scan on Friday CD16. I really hope that there's a growth spurt in between. My BF is working away until weds so when I called to explain what happened he was excited saying at least it's working. I didn't think I was too bothered until after that scan. Oh well what will be will be. 

I considered doing my treatment privately because we had gone to Harley Street Fertility clinic for my BFs semen analysis and liked it there but he suggested I try NHS first and if I didn't like that then we could go there.

So when do you start your treatment?


----------



## littlechicken (Nov 15, 2013)

Hi,

They wouldn't ask you to go back in a few days if they didn't think it was worth it. On my last cycle before this one there was a big change in a week. Fingers crossed.

I'm on 2ww now but got more clomid to start if it doesn't work. Hope it does. £350 a month is a stretch at the moment xx


----------



## lea86 (Jul 26, 2011)

Oh how exciting (but nerve wrecking) for you.. I hope you get a  
Please let me know how it's going - fingers crossed you get to throw that Clomid away and not do this rollercoaster journey again.

Ok, thanks for the positivity   that there is at least one to work with on Friday.


----------



## littlechicken (Nov 15, 2013)

I'm willing the follicle to grow! Cd 16 is still early in my book. I'm usually around day 20 at least before  I ovulate. Think this month is a fluke x


----------



## lea86 (Jul 26, 2011)

Failed cycle.  

Biggest follicle was 8.5cm. I thought as much tbh so I actually don't feel too let down about it.

My consultant is so sweet. He explained that my lining was 3.8 had three clear layers and was absolutely perfect in his eyes. He stated that I shouldn't worry about not ovulating because there are so many drugs etc to assist but nothing that really helps poor lining. He asked me to hold on to that.

So waiting for AF to arrive before cycle number 2 where I increase to 100mg from days 2-6.

Thanks for all of your input


----------



## littlechicken (Nov 15, 2013)

Ah sorry to hear it didn't work this time. Great that you had some response though. Maybe 100mg will do the trick. 

Hope af doesn't keep you hanging around too long xx


----------

